
A Price for the Thrill of the Auction - iamelgringo
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/15/business/economy/15view.html?_r=1
======
whitespi
There is a website called <http://www.jingobid.com/> which has much more
attractive prices than Swoopoo. I've won a camera for $15 with them.

